# OEM blaupunkt stuck in safe mode



## vw87c (Sep 14, 2006)

Servus!
I posted this to the audio forum as well, but I suspect i might get some answers here as well.
I have a 1991 jetta and the blaupunkt heideldberg casette player is stuck in safe mode. I have the code, but cant figure out how to enter it, because the lcd display shows the word "safe" not matter what i do. i have tried leaving the head unit on with the key in aux position for hours with no change.
this is a mint condition all orginal low miles mkii (91) jetta. it is a garage queen and I have NO interest in replacing the head unit with something "better." the goal here is all original or OEM replacement parts.
so how do i get the damned thing out of safe mode?
Vielen Dank, Jungs!


----------



## vw87c (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: OEM blaupunkt stuck in safe mode (vw87c)*

funny enough, but by random chance after screwing with this thing for a week i figured out the trick.
with the radio on i pressed the fm and scan buttons at the same time and held them until the display showed 1000. then i entered the code and held the same buttons again. everyting is once again bueno. funniest part is that i actually called the blaupunkt help line and the maroon there that i talked to twice (bob) simply told me that my head unit was dead. douchenozel.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: OEM blaupunkt stuck in safe mode (vw87c)*

Bob may have only been in diapers when your HU was built... in the "modern age", few companies admit that they have instructions for anything that they built before the internet existed. In "Modern times", they tell you to find your instructions on their website, and if they don't exist there, then they don't exist. 
Silly system, I know... Especially when I can still get a shematic for a 1938 Zenith console tube radio... (and yes, it still works)


----------



## boble94 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: OEM blaupunkt stuck in safe mode (where_2)*

i had the same problem. there *should* be a book about the sound system and there should be a card that says the 4 digit number to unlock it.


----------

